# Grande Ocean Resort map



## Travelmom64 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have searched this Forum, but not able to find a resort map for Hilton Head Grande Ocean.  I called the property direct but their scanner was down and they were unable to send one.    If someone has a map, I would greatly appreciate having a copy!  Thanks!


----------



## CMF (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you check the reviews section?  






Charles


----------



## Travelmom64 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Charles!


----------



## dag2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Grande ocean map*

Good luck trying to read it!


----------



## Dave M (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are having difficulty reading the map, you should consider changing the screen resolution on your PC. The wording shows up clearly for me. For example, the building in the upper left is the Dolphin, with units 8011 through 8058.


----------



## dag2 (Sep 5, 2008)

I will try that.  Thanks, David.


----------



## KathyPet (Sep 5, 2008)

I know that I have been told that all the Maarriott's have maps in the Review section on TUG but I tried to find the one for Ocean Watch and could not locate it.  Where are the maps?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a GO copy I can scan and email. I may have an early one of OW.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 6, 2008)

Kathy -

Find the TUG resort review for a particular Marriott resort. Then click on "View all Images" under the photo at the top left. You'll find the resort map as one of the images. For OceanWatch, it's the last image. Then click on the map to enlarge it.


----------

